# Google Pixel Phone for Flex Deliveries



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Just wanted to start a thread about the new Google Pixel phone that came out today. It's supposed to be the "greatest phone ever". Just curious if anyone is using it for flex as I am thinking about buying one.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

That thing looks great, I'm interested in it too, I believe it's worth the expense 

Right now the Samsung S7 is the go-to phone at the warehouse for all the hard-core clickers. It's really advantageous, it seems to me.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

kmatt said:


> Just wanted to start a thread about the new Google Pixel phone that came out today. It's supposed to be the "greatest phone ever". Just curious if anyone is using it for flex as I am thinking about buying one.


I'm using a better phone OnePlus 3, naw pixel is just too expensive


----------

